# Schwinn Black Phantom Variations - Expert Historian Advice Needed



## jracerx426 (Jun 6, 2014)

This is my first post.  I am new to older Schwinns and I need a history lesson.  I have two Schwinn Black Phantom's

I looked up the serial numbers and one was built in 1956.  The other one was built in either 1952 or 1957.(They used the serial number twice.) 

The two bikes I have have some differences and I was wondering why?  Also, I have noticed some variation on many bikes I have seen online.  I am looking for an experts opinion on the questions below.  

Question 1:  When years did Schwinn use New Departure vs. Bendix for the Rear Hub & Coaster Brake on the Black Phantom? 

Question 2:  Did all of the original Black Phantom seats say "Schwinn Approved" embossed in the leather?

Question 3:  Did all Schwinn Phantoms come with "Schwinn Tubular S2" stamped in the rims?

Question 4:  See pictures.  I have one phantom with a larger front chainring than the other.  Was there a standard chainring size and style used on phantoms?

Question 5:  See pictures.  Are both of these Chaingaurd Decals/Writing original.  Was the writing different over the years?  Was there a difference between the BF Goodrich vs. Schwinn direct versions of the bike. Was there a difference between the standard vs. deluxe models?

Thank You for any help you could provide.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Jun 6, 2014)

Well..the one on the left has a Murray chainring not a Schwinn...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm not an expert but I currently own four Phantoms and have had as many as six. So with that disclaimer here goes...

Question 1: When years did Schwinn use New Departure vs. Bendix for the Rear Hub & Coaster Brake on the Black Phantom? 
From my observation it looks like the change took place in about 1955 andthe '59 has a "Mark IV" Bendix arm

Question 2: Did all of the original Black Phantom seats say "Schwinn Approved" embossed in the leather?
As far as I know except for '59 which had a tan Naugahyde? seat.

Question 3: Did all Schwinn Phantoms come with "Schwinn Tubular S2" stamped in the rims?
As far as I know-yes

Question 4: See pictures. I have one phantom with a larger front chainring than the other. Was there a standard chain ring size and style used on phantoms?
There were two different chain rings used on Phantoms--the so called Phantom or 52T Big Boy ring as you have on the bottom pic or the 46T "clover leaf" ring generally found after '54 and on all girls ('55 only) models

Question 5: See pictures. Are both of these Chaingaurd Decals/Writing original. Was the writing different over the years? Was there a difference between the BF Goodrich vs. Schwinn direct versions of the bike. Was there a difference between the standard vs. deluxe models?
Both decals are original and I have noticed slight variations. The '59 is a totally different decal. In fact ALL the decals on a '59 are different. All Phantoms were "deluxe" models but after '54 along with the color changes in the red and green bikes some of the features that were previously standard e.g. cycle lock, taillight, etc... became options.

Hope this helps. V/r Shawn


----------



## frank 81 (Jun 6, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm not an expert but I currently own four Phantoms and have had as many as six. So with that disclaimer here goes...
> 
> Question 1: When years did Schwinn use New Departure vs. Bendix for the Rear Hub & Coaster Brake on the Black Phantom?
> From my observation it looks like the change took place in about 1955 andthe '59 has a "Mark IV" Bendix arm
> ...




  You did a very good job.


----------



## jracerx426 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank your for the information.  This is very helpful.  

Just to clarify, 100% of Black Phantom saddles came with "Schwinn Approved" embossed in the leather.  Where there any made without?


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 8, 2014)

I wonder how many Naugas died to give up their hide in 59 to make all those seats....

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2014)

jracerx426 said:


> Thank your for the information.  This is very helpful.
> 
> Just to clarify, 100% of Black Phantom saddles came with "Schwinn Approved" embossed in the leather.  Where there any made without?




Not that I'm aware of but Bob U. could probably provide the definitive answer. V/r Shawn


----------

